# Our new buck



## MercuryXS (Nov 12, 2012)

License To Carry 1yr old


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A fine fellow, love the name!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's cool. Love the horn set.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

And if he's WARD LICENSE TO CARRY, then he's an own son of RUGER!
Wow. Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## MercuryXS (Nov 12, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> And if he's WARD LICENSE TO CARRY, then he's an own son of RUGER!
> Wow. Congrats.


Yes he is!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations. He's a really good looking buck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's nice! Love that horn set.  Congrats!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! Handsome fellow!


----------



## MercuryXS (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks! He's got a twin brother but they are keeping him. His brother was even bigger!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very handsome fellow! Congrats!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

wow what a nice buck congrats


----------



## MaeMae (Dec 9, 2012)

impressive looking guy


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Handsome!


----------

